
HN's Submit page sucks - everyone
I really admire HNs design. Its a bastion of elegant pragmatism in an age of bloat and irritating whimsy.. But the submit page sucks. Here are two problems I&#x27;ve just encountered.<p>1. I try to submit something and it says &quot;Please try again.&quot; I can try over and over again and get the same message. Obviously something is wrong here, perhaps the site could indicate what?<p>2.Theres no link back to the HN homepage, and if I&#x27;ve tried submitting 10 times then I&#x27;d need to hit back 10 times in my browser to get back to it.
======
DrScump

      Theres no link back to the HN homepage
    

When you submit successfully, the resulting page you get is not the Newest
page
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)),
with the HN homepage then directly clickable (the "Hacker News" link at top
left)? Because that's what I've always seen.

